
Kiwi Browser is now 100% open-source (including Chrome Extensions support) - rvnx
https://twitter.com/kiwibrowser/status/1251450250289651712
======
maelito
Between this and the new Firefox fenix, soon to replace the old Firefox for
Android, lots of good news !

Kiwi is still way ahead for its support of desktop Android.

------
Amazonerh
I wish there was a way to keep track of the new forks/browsers stemming from
this. Would like to try different chromium browsers that supports extensions,
hacks and modifications.

